# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Largesia ndermjet dy presonave..

## Nice_Boy

Largesia mes dy personave qe dashuroen apo duhen , njihen apo kan fillu te njihen e shkatrron apo e forcon raportin e tyre..?
Un per vete keshtu nje koh jam dashuru largggggg 2000 KM larg mua. dhe keshtu qe dashuria e larget ishte e keqe. kur nje person e don dhe nuk e ke afer. me keq nuk kishte.. 
Do te  doja tash te dija se çfare mendoi ju per kete.... 

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## TiLoNcE

ke te drejt,ska mo keq.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Gjelo per mua e ke hap kete temen ?? .....  :perqeshje: 

Nejse edhe pse distanca ne nje lidhje dashurie i ben
gjerat shume here me te veshtira nqs  dashuria per njeri-tjetrin eshte shume e forte nuk e ndan dot distanca.  


Far in distance, but near at heart, you'll always be the angel of my heart.......for my baby  :Lulja3:

----------


## StormAngel

Eshte problem,sidomos nese largesia eshte shume e madhe.
Pengon shume ne zhvillim normal te nje lidhjeje,po nuk do te thote qe lidhjet ne largesi nuk funksionojne.
Sidoqofte,thone:
"Sa me afer syrit aq me afer zemres"

----------


## FierAkja143

Gjilo varet yllo..nqs flet per dashuri chati mos te harxhoj fare kohen te shkruaj.  
Tani nqs flet per ndo nje vajz qe jeni njofur, jeni dashuruar, dhe rethanat ishin te tilla qe ajo duhej te largohej nga ty ose ti nga ajo, aty ndryshon puna. Ndo nje here ne raste te tilla largesia ben mire...po e dite qe dikur afer do bashkoheni prap dhe nqs ne te vertet e do ate person.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## sweet_babe

*Largësia*

Kur malli të të ketë marrë
dhe unë të mos jem me ty,
mbyll sytë dhe me thirr 
se unë do të vij aty... 

Kur buzët të të jen tharë
dhe puthja të mungon,
hap dritaren dhe lutju hënës
se puthjen time ajo ta dërgon... 
Kur ti te ndihesh në vetmi 

dhe zemra kur të qan,
zhytu në kujtime 
dhe mua do t´më kesh pranë!

Kur ti të më duash 
dhe pranë të mos më kesh 
hap dritaren dhe fluturo 
se unë do të jam mes resh!!!

----------


## maratonomak

> Gjilo varet yllo..nqs flet per dashuri chati mos te harxhoj fare kohen te shkruaj.  
> Tani nqs flet per ndo nje vajz qe jeni njofur, jeni dashuruar, dhe rethanat ishin te tilla qe ajo duhej te largohej nga ty ose ti nga ajo, aty ndryshon puna. Ndo nje here ne raste te tilla largesia ben mire...po e dite qe dikur afer do bashkoheni prap dhe nqs ne te vertet e do ate person.


u   be    nje   kohe    e   gjate   qe   nuk   e   shoh      engjellen   time      ,   nuk   i   degjoj   zerin   dhe   nuk   e   si   eshte    ,   e   merzitur    ,    e   semure    ,      nuk   di   asgje       dhe   kjo   me      shkateron       dhe    shkaterimi      e   largon   dashurine     .    do   mund   te   flisja   per    nje   jete   te   tere    se   sa   i   zhgenjyer   jam     nga   dashuria   dhe   se   sa   e   padrejte   esh   kjo  bote   por        nuk   ia   vlen        ,    kemi   nje   jete   dhe   jo   me   tjeter    dhe    na   duhet     te   shohim   dy   dite   mbara       .      nuk   mund   ta  harroj     pellumbeshen   time   por      gjithsesi    diku   me   duhet     ta       le   zemren    mendhjen   dhe   trupin       ,      me   duhet   te     gjej    nje   vajze   tjeter      ,     kurre   nuk   do  jete   si       engjelli   im   por       te   pakten   do   jete   ngushellimi   im       dhe   do   ta   dua       me   shume   se   ckam   dashur        ate  vajze    ,

----------


## Mina

Dashurine ne distance e mbajne gjalle vetem fjalet! Pra te thenat e te degjuarat! Shqisat e tjera flene. Prania fizike i jep fryme dashurise.

----------


## bunny

Populli jone thote : *'larg syrit,larg zemres'*
Personalisht mendoj qe,nqfse e don dike mund te beshe sakrifica (largesine)per 1 kohe mesatare(jo shum te gjate).Po ashtu te 2 palet duhet te mundojne/punojne per ate lidhje qe ta mbajne te gjalle,edhe te ndjehen sikur te 2 jane prane njeri tjeterit (e jo larg) :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ATMAN

jam dakort me ju bunny

----------


## Acid_Burn

Largesia per dashurine eshte si era per zjarrin.. ajo e shuan zjarrin e vogel dhe e ndez me shume zjarrin e madh

----------


## mad

Varet edhe cfare e ka mbajtur gjalle kete zjarrin deri para largimit!
se mos ka qene zjarr me qymyr druri. se atij lloj zjarri ska zot ti bej derman. me zi ngroh kur i rri afer, e jo me larg e nga larg!

{^_^}

----------


## Flava

per mua largesia e dobeson lidhjen,se sic i thon edhe asaj fjale: Larg syrit larg zemres dhe eshte goxha e vertete.

----------


## PINK

> Largesia per dashurine eshte si era per zjarrin.. ajo e shuan zjarrin e vogel dhe e ndez me shume zjarrin e madh



Largesia e shuan zjarrine e vogel pooo epooo por dhe ate te madhin .. nuk i ben asgje derman largesise ... armiku numer 1 i dashurise eshte largesia !!

kete e them nga eksperienca he .. mbasi e kam provuar vete .. ( njehere u largova 3 muaj largggg ... gati sa nuk e harrova tjetrin ) :P

po seriozisht ... ne nje dashuri .. mundohuni ti evitoni largesite per nje kohe te gjate ... se jua garantoj une qe shuhet pa e kuptuar as vete ..

----------


## ildushja

Un skam realizuar endrren time thjesht qe mos tu largoja nga i dashuri...

----------


## Acid_Burn

Nganjehere vetem pasi largohesh kupton ne thelb se sa i/e privilegjuar ke qene para se te largoheshe... kete nuk e them per te rekomanduar largimin, por per te treguar nje prej efekteve te tij. 

Largimet jane dy llojesh

1-Largim pa kthim pas
2-Largim i perkohshem i cili ndryshe quhet vetem ndarje fizike

Nese do flisja nga kend veshtrimi i mashkullit do thoja qe nese nje mashkull nuk e harron te dashuren dhe pse nuk e prek dhe as puth fizikisht, ai mashkull femres ne fjale ja ka dhuruar shpirtin ne pellembe te dores. 

Largesia provon shume gjera. Jo cdo kush i reziston sfidave ne jete. Jo cdo kush dashuron aq sa per te mundur largesine. Larg syve, larg zemres mendoj se eshte thene atehere kur njerezit komunikonin akoma me letra dhe mund te shkembenin dy tri letra ne vit.

----------


## Mela

Pershendetje,
Une po flas nga eksperienca ime, sepse po e perjetoj nje lidhje te tille. Te them te verteten eshte shume e veshtire, por nese dashuria midis njeri tjetrit egziston, i reziston largesise. Personalisht, e vetmja shpres qe me inkurajon, eshte plani qe kemi ne te dy per te qene te bashkuar pas nje viti. 
ps: distanca eshte nje prov e mire per te provuar dashurine e vertete!

----------


## White_Angel

Thone qe : *Kush duron fiton '* pra me nje fjale vuaj o zemer, duro o shpirt se nje dite te bukur vere e plot me diell une e ti do jemi bashke.

por thone edhe : *Edhe durimi ka nje kufi.* , pra duroi e duroi zemra , dhe plasi nje dite. I tha trurit vihu ne levizje , se kishte stakuar diku disa mijera km larg, i tha trupit c'mpihu nuk ben me te rrish i ngrire me syte drejtuar qielit.  I tha zemres mjaft dashurove vegime te kota .




White_Angel

----------


## Nice_Boy

Pershndetje

Largesia eshte e keqe vetem te shtin me vujt shum per dashni edhe keq osht vallaji. ja un pe shoh sa shum vuaj per dashurin teme qe se kem ketu hic eshte 2578 KM larg mua dhe keshtu qe vetem vdekje me mire me u myt une,.apo ju dhimbsem juve dhe spo du  :perqeshje: 

Ishalla zoti nuk ju provon si mu qishtu hahaah  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

Thone qe i ngjan "pikez " ujit ne oqean...por pa e ditur qe oqean eshte vete...

Kuptojeni njerez

----------

